# dosage for miralax / lax-a-day?



## Jess_n'_the_bean (May 12, 2006)

I found the Canadian product (Lax-a-day) but the dosage instructions on it are for adults and the pharmacist says I need to see my doc to get dosage for 33 month old dd.

has anyone used this product? what dosage did you use?

does anyone know if the miralax dosage would be the same as this product? (and what that would be?)
thanks


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

I have no idea on the dosage, but I have found that smaller, local family run type pharmacies are more likely to give you dosages like that. The bigger pharmacies are more likely to employ a CYA answer.

Good luck on finding what you need.


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

My dd has been on and off miralax from age 1 to 4 and her dosage varied (depending on how bad the constipation) from 4-8.5 grams.


----------



## Owachi (Jan 15, 2007)

I use half a capful of Miralax a day. for my 3 yr old...she is only 24 pounds.


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am in Germany, but the standard child dosage here (comes in a premeasured packet) it 6.9 grams. We also had to vary the doses.

DD started on it when she was 29 months (too late IMO...but I digress). She is now 35 months and we have tapered off drastically in the last month. She now only gets a partial dose every couple of days.

Good luck,
Tracy


----------



## Jess_n'_the_bean (May 12, 2006)

thank you all very much. helpful -


----------

